# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  slechte consentratie

## kimmie101996

hai,

ik heb echt een MEGA slechte consentratie de laatste maanden. eerst merkte ik er weinig van omdat ik een lange zomervakantie heb gehad maar nu ik weer naar school moet is het heel erg. als ik een zin lees weet ik na afloop niet meer wat er staat. als het wat rumourig is in de klas kan ik het al helemaal niet meer lesen, of naar de docent luisteren dat is ook een lastige. ik kan mij alleen consentreren als ik nergens anders aan denk( wat al moeilijk is) en als het helemaal stil is. ook dingen onthouden word de laatste tijd minder, en dan bij meer kleinere dingen. als het echt belangrijk ik onthou ik het wel. 
ik heb wel wat dingen gelezen over hersen schudding enzo, ja ik heb vorig jaar een lichte hersenschudding gehad. maar weet niet of het daarvan komt. het is wel na die periode ongeveer gekomen. 
ik weet echt niet wat ik er aan kan doen!! kan iemand mij helpen of advies genen

kimmie

----------

